# Micro fiber or micro-mesh paper...?



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi all, has anyone here had any experience using micro fiber type paper for finishing the finish? Maybe I live in a cave, or it's just news to me, but I just ran across this stuff at Rockler and Woodcraft online. It sounds like you could put/modify the sheen of your finish to your liking pretty easily using this paper, but wondering if anyone has tried it. Would it work well with something that's lightly wiping varnished?

thanks...


----------

